# Finally sold the house!



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I've not been on here for a while although I have been following what everyone as been upto. Well at long last we've sold the house and we are hoping to be moving over at the end of May if all goes to plan
Happy Easter to you all!

Donna


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

bert said:


> Hi everybody,
> I've not been on here for a while although I have been following what everyone as been upto. Well at long last we've sold the house and we are hoping to be moving over at the end of May if all goes to plan
> Happy Easter to you all!
> 
> Donna


Hi Donna, I'm pleased to hear you have sold your house and your plans to move over here can now progress.
The weather here is glorious and every time I speak to family in the UK they say how grey and miserable it is there and it just reminds me of why I am here and have no intention of returning to the UK if I can help it.
Good luck with your move.

Veronica


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Donna, I'm pleased to hear you have sold your house and your plans to move over here can now progress.
> The weather here is glorious and every time I speak to family in the UK they say how grey and miserable it is there and it just reminds me of why I am here and have no intention of returning to the UK if I can help it.
> Good luck with your move.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica,
Nice to hear from you. Can't wait to get some sunshine on our backs you always feel so much better. It's sunny in Sheffield at the moment but you just know it's not going to last!

Donna


----------



## christineb (Nov 3, 2009)

bert said:


> Hi everybody,
> I've not been on here for a while although I have been following what everyone as been upto. Well at long last we've sold the house and we are hoping to be moving over at the end of May if all goes to plan
> Happy Easter to you all!
> 
> Donna


Congratulations! :clap2: Best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

christineb said:


> Congratulations! :clap2: Best wishes to you and yours!


Thanks for that.I hope you manage to get everything sorted.

Donna


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Donna congrats on the house sale and Cyprus is great you will enjoy life here I am sure ! Look forward to meeting up with you when you get here'
'
Just dont mention your age or that you are a woman lmao
x


----------

